# 1998 Whipray Refit



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

great platform for a rehab. looking forward to the finished product


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

x2


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well bit the bullet….. up to Titusville we go
1.new fuel tank
2.Garlick chair
3.Trolling battery shelf
4.New Hatch between side lockers
5.Shelf for cooler
6.Hatch locks
7.New rear nav light with bracket
8. Re powder coat poling platform
9.New starboard fly rail
10.Allgrip Top and floor
11.Allgrip cooler
12.Polish hull

1.









2.


















3.









4.


















more pics to come………...


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lookin good!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Well in 1998, I'd say you made a pretty good investment! The skiff looks great, and I really like the added center piece between the two stern hatches. Will you sticking with the 25hp motor?

keep us posted thanks


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is a cool looking skiff. But what's with the chair. It looks like the Bahama Guides flats boats that take fat tourist out.... Just me no offence


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Center piece looks good. Color is great too.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Are you going to get some walkable gunnels? It makes the boat much nicer. My whip had them and it made a big diference. Shouldn't be to much to retro fit them. Cool boat nice color.


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

thanks for the comments……….
By the way i'm a big fat tourist………lol
Actually the boat is a two man boat very very rarely more……The chair makes the balance right and allows me more room in the back . I often sit on the platform to pilot the boat and with someone up front they are out of my way

no gunnels ….added weight and closes the cockpit in …I haven't broken a rod yet…….. you need to be aware…... and it would of been a new cap to do it right

the 25 runs great ( thanks  Durmmond Outboard) I'll keep it till it blows  .In fact I'n looking for a replacement to have on hand
I LOVE the color and it matches the cooler!

thanks joe


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I bet that center piece cost a pretty penny!

Did they have to build a custom mold for it?


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

The center piece was not cheap ……….
but HB adapted a hatch cover from a Marquesa (i think)
it did save me some
They did an outstanding job


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Paul is a master and always a pleasure to work with. 
I was quoted +\- 2500.00 with the guides discount for that same center piece in my waterman tiller. Needless to say I don't have one.


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

A few more pictures





























thanks joe


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks great! Keep the pic coming.


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

A few more photos after getting the boat back from HB
and Capt E …your right Paul is great to deal with
in fact everybody up there was super nice .
the hatch was something i really felt I needed
and since I was putting out  for the  a new tank  the cooler shelf and trolling battery shelf it was time to do the other things i wanted  bite the bullet
and part with the cash  :'(

pics………...























































thanks joe


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks great.

Hey - where's that HB cooler I want to buy?


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Net 30 
you mean this one……










Not a chance!!!!!!!

joe


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Net 30
> you mean this one……
> 
> 
> ...


BASTAGES!!!!! 

Looks great! I've been searching for one of these for over a year now. I have the same "empty" shelf on my Whip and it's got a bad need for a HB cooler.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks great! Does your model not have drains for the front hatch?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I wonder when HB went from building their own coolers with the "HB" logo embossed on the top to offering Frigid Rigid coolers like mine..  It had to be around 2000 or 2001 as my cooler came out of a 2001 Whip..

I think HB modified the Frigid Rigid at some point as mine has the same HB non-skid and the color of mine is "Guide Green"..  I have a cooler shelf on my 18' Waterman and my cooler fits like a glove..










old picture from my 16' Waterman below:









Nice looking refurb and your guest will love the guide chair!


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Net 30 ……did you try HB they might have one stuck in some back corner…..

Shadowcast ….. My hatch cover drains into the rod tubes the hatch doesn't have drains (bummer) I asked about it at HB paul said they couldn't do it (don't know why)

Snookdaddy ……My understanding is they made very few of them themselves before they went to the Frigid rigid

joe


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

I had a HB cooler with my old 99 Whip.  They were very heavy and did not keep ice well.  I never actually used it, and after having it for all those years I sold it to the guy who bought my HB Pro last year.  Now I regret selling it.  I miss seeing it in my shop. :'(

Your refreshed Whip looks fantastic.  A really light and classic skiff, especially with the Merc 25 tiller.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's one cool skiff. I love that green color that will be good on your eyes out in the sun. I still think it would look better if you lose the chair and use you coller to sit on. On my big fat flats boat you sit on the bench seat or the cooler in front of the consol or you stand


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> That's one cool skiff. I love that green color that will be good on your eyes out in the sun.  I still think it would look better if you lose the chair and use you coller to sit on. On my big fat flats boat you sit on the bench seat or the cooler in front of the consol or you stand


How about an update on that Offshore Mirage?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I put the new gas tank in before it got cold again and am planing to start to attach the gas filler hose this weekend. Then take it to my mechanic for the new gas line. I want to be U.S. coastguard legal. Once I get the engine running on that new tank I am taking it out to see what she will do and post pictures or video. Thanks for asking


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Some more pics of the boat after going back to Hells Bay for cushions and then to 
Master Repair for trolling motor install……..










Seat











new Led lights



















Charger socket










Battery box and cut out switch










Dual charger












Mount and plug










Cushions










Cooler

In water pic coming 
joe


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks Great!

Make sure you keep a little di-electric grease on the trolling motor plug to keep it corrosion free.. I use Electro-Guard D.E. grease, but any brand will work.

My guide seat stand was cut down to make the seat level with the top of the gunnel. 

Do you have to have your battery swith in the "on" position when charging or does you charger connect directly with the battery?

Nice looking skiff!


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

what a beautiful boat. 

congrats.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Great looking boat you did a great job


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome skiff. How do the seats attach. I am getting ready to have mine made.


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Snookdaddy…. thanks for the seat hint makes sense
Master repair suggested the same grease
I plug in the charger and it charges with having 
the switch on

thanks fir the compliments …..I mostly just paid for stuff

joe :


----------



## Cookie (Feb 10, 2014)

Why did you stay with older style rub rail?


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

The rub rail was in pretty good  shape 
and it weighs half of the new rail With all the stuff i added to make the boat heavier  I didn't want to add another 20 lb.
I think i'll even pull the seat and definitely leave the cooler behind for some trips……
joe


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Make sure you keep a little di-electric grease on the trolling motor plug to keep it corrosion free.. I use Electro-Guard D.E. grease, but any brand will work.


We're do you get the do-electric stuff? Or Electro-Guard


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Do you remember how much you paid for it way back when? I have one of those old brown paper spiral binder brochures somewhere. I want to say they were in the mid to high teens even back then. Not too bad of a investment. Because that's what its still worth 15 years later. That's not something you can say about a boat very often


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Do you remember how much you paid for it way back when? I have one of those old brown paper spiral binder brochures somewhere. I want to say they were in the mid to high teens even back then. Not  too bad of a investment. Because that's what its still worth 15 years later. That's not something you can say about a boat very often


Mid-teens? The first advertisement HB did with the whipray had a listed retail of $9,999.00


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

I think I paid  $11000.00 for it way back when 
but that was with a discount because I owned a fly shop back then…….
back in 98 that was a lot for what people thought was a glorified plastic johnboat………
my hull is #30….

joe


----------



## Cookie (Feb 10, 2014)

What is your top speed with that 25hp?


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful boat! Im sorry but I think i drooled a little on it Sunday night at the captains table,I was parked a couple spots over in the green fin and feather. ;D


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Bw510……thanks...  i looked over your boat too….Nice
good couple of days in Chok…….reds, trout,pompano
and several snook that would not eat……….

joe


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

The fishing was the best I've seen down there in the last 5 years of going.we camped 4 days and stayed In the hotel 2. Put my buddy on his first grand slam on fly! He was stoked


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Here are some shots of Chokoloskee

[URL=http://i37.photobucket.com/alb.../albums/e53/gnfifteen/th_GOPR0274-1.jpg[/IMG][/url]

runnin and gunnin

joe


----------

